# Osso Bucco?



## scotty da q (Jan 21, 2008)

Sounds fancy, but it's just braised lamb shanks.

http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s96/ScottyDaQ/Osso Bucco/IMG_0410.jpghttp://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s96/ScottyDaQ/Osso Bucco/IMG_0411.jpghttp://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s96/ScottyDaQ/Osso Bucco/IMG_0414.jpg
http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s96/ScottyDaQ/Osso Bucco/IMG_0415.jpghttp://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s96/ScottyDaQ/Osso Bucco/IMG_0419.jpghttp://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s96/ScottyDaQ/Osso Bucco/IMG_0424.jpg
http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s96/ScottyDaQ/Osso Bucco/IMG_0453.jpghttp://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s96/ScottyDaQ/Osso Bucco/IMG_0455.jpghttp://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s96/ScottyDaQ/Osso Bucco/IMG_0460.jpg
topped with Gremolata (parsley, lemon zest, and garlic)

Damn good!


----------

